# صلاة للبابا شنودة



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2013)

صلاة جميله جدا
لحبيبي البابا شنوده
بركة صلاته تكون معانا كلنا امين

شكرا ميرا علي الصلاه الحلوة دي
ربنا يبارك ياغاليه
​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2013)

صلاه جميله جدا
الرب يباركك ويحفظك
يسلمو ايديك ياغاليه




​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

صلاه حلوه اووي
ميرسي ميرا حببتي
شفاعه البابا تكون معاكي
​


----------

